# New Market Issues



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am having problems with the new market. IMO it sucks it only updates one app at a time. It is even harder now to search apps. I can search the same app at different times and it is like throwing dice. Also it is not showing that there is updates to apps. I just read about updates to some apps and went to the market. It did not say there was updates under the my app section. I had to go into each app and update that way. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

If the permissions change, then you have to manually update the app.. I like the idea, except its a pain to update each one seperatly..


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

It is not even showing that there is an available update though. Usually the apps are up top showing there is an update. But I have to go down the list of 60 apps and check each one.


----------

